# wheres all of those large hollow forms and bowls!



## jimmyjames (Sep 7, 2013)

I know some of you have done gigantic stuff, big hollow forms and humungous bowls, there's a local guy here that does huge vases that stand probably 36" or more, he uses one of those laser guided apparatuses for getting his thickness, I'm going to one of the local wood turner events next month that he's hosting to check out they're stuff. So where's the pictures of everybody's big stuff? I know somebody out there has strapped on a Volkswagen size log and turned out a masterpiece, let's see it!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2013)

I haven't done any gigantic stuff... That walnut platter I sent you is probably the biggest diameter thing I've ever turned, and I've done a few other pieces close to that size. The tall vases require a much larger boring bar than what I've got. I turned a vase out of a piece of curly big leaf maple that I sent to Kevin. It was 14 or 15" tall...That's probably the tallest thing I've ever completed. I've got a willow burl hollowform roughout that's about 14" in diameter and 10" tall, but I haven't gotten up the nerve to put it back on the lathe to finish it... It's a really gnarly piece of wood full of voids and shake.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 7, 2013)

14" diameter and 10" tall is a pretty big hollow form, most of the hollow forms I see are maybe 6" max at height and width. And yes that platter is rather huge, it takes up a lot of real estate on my walnut coffee table and matches it perfectly :) too bad my wife's been using it to store baby toys...... and yes I ended up sealing it with a hand rubbed poly.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> 14" diameter and 10" tall is a pretty big hollow form, most of the hollow forms I see are maybe 6" max at height and width. And yes that platter is rather huge, it takes up a lot of real estate on my walnut coffee table and matches it perfectly :) too bad my wife's been using it to store baby toys...... and yes I ended up sealing it with a hand rubbed poly.



HMMMM If that is the piece of walnut I am thinking of it is very well traveled........


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > 14" diameter and 10" tall is a pretty big hollow form, most of the hollow forms I see are maybe 6" max at height and width. And yes that platter is rather huge, it takes up a lot of real estate on my walnut coffee table and matches it perfectly :) too bad my wife's been using it to store baby toys...... and yes I ended up sealing it with a hand rubbed poly.
> ...



One and the same... It is a beautiful piece of wood!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's a walnut vase that a member over on Woodturners Unlimited posted. It's pretty big....

By the way, jimmyjames, do you remember that big walnut blank I got from you? Well, first I messed up and cored through the bottom so I just roughed out a single. It finally got dry enough for me to finish turn it last week. I got a bad catch and blew it up. It would have been about 12 inches if I hadn't ruined it.....:cray::fool:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Here's a walnut vase that a member over on Woodturners Unlimited posted. ...



Man that thing is gorgeous. The size and shape are beautiful but that contrast is to die for - that's what makes it for me.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2013)

Have to agree with Kevin- what a cool vase. It is huge.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Man that thing is gorgeous. The size and shape are beautiful but that contrast is to die for - that's what makes it for me.



Yes it is. Baxter does some beautiful work.


----------

